# Plastic Conical Fermenters



## pb unleaded (14/6/06)

Hi all.
I've been looking at stainless steel conical fermenters, they are so nice and so expensive. 
Are there any plastic conicals out there?

arthur


----------



## Stoodoo (14/6/06)

I'm sure I've seen one, or something that looks like one at Grain and grape. It's hanging off some support just next to the co2 bottles at the front of the store. I've always wondered what it was, and suspected it was a plastic conical fermentor. Even though I've thought about asking the guys what it was, I never have. 

Cheers


----------



## goatherder (14/6/06)

G&G had one at beertopia. It looked pretty nice, including a little bottle to drain your yeast into. It was more than $250 IIRC.


----------



## Doc (14/6/06)

There are.
They are quite expensive still to get to Oz.
Check them out here

Beers,
Doc


----------



## normell (14/6/06)

Hey Arthur, try here
http://www.ebrew.com/conical_fermenters/mi..._conical_15.htm
http://www.ebrew.com/Products_D/DS-CFP15.jpg

or here

http://www.beernut.com/Web_store/web_store...d=3534272_16384


----------



## normell (14/6/06)

In the words of Max Smart, "missed by that much "


----------



## pb unleaded (14/6/06)

Thanks Stoodoo.
I've sent them an email.


----------



## pb unleaded (14/6/06)

Thanks all. I will check it out.


----------



## peas_and_corn (15/6/06)

I've read a bit about them, but I don't understand the advantage conicals have over standard fermenters. Can anyone enlighten me on this?


----------



## normell (15/6/06)

peas_and_corn said:


> I've read a bit about them, but I don't understand the advantage conicals have over standard fermenters. Can anyone enlighten me on this?


It's obvious you didn't read, only looked at the word wrote down then


----------



## metters (15/6/06)

arthur said:


> Thanks Stoodoo.
> I've sent them an email.



Let us know how you get on Arthur
cheers


----------



## Uncle Fester (15/6/06)

peas_and_corn said:


> I've read a bit about them, but I don't understand the advantage conicals have over standard fermenters. Can anyone enlighten me on this?




There is a direct relationship between the conical shape, and the fact that spent yeast cells sink...

This may *clarify * it a bit for you...

M


----------



## darkhorse (15/6/06)

Grain and Grape want big $$$ for their plastic conicals... I'd want SS for that price... especially if the O/S price seems reasonable (minimash).

Anyone looked at landed cost (I guess freight wont be cheap)


----------



## Ross (15/6/06)

darkhorse said:


> Grain and Grape want big $$$ for their plastic conicals... I'd want SS for that price... especially if the O/S price seems reasonable (minimash).
> 
> Anyone looked at landed cost (I guess freight wont be cheap)



I've seriously investigated this already - unfortunately you can pretty well double the conical price to allow for the freight - The only way to make it workable was to buy a full container - Was seriously tempted, but not convinced there's a big enough market here to warrent the investment (approx $30,000) - especially if some enterprising manufaturer here decided to bring one out in the meantime, or wortgames or Brizzybrew suddenly get the S/S ones happening.

Edit: speeling

cheers Ross


----------



## darkhorse (15/6/06)

You illustrate my point well...

Even if you double the price of the 6.5gallon unit it is still 1/2 the cost of one from the local supplier (not necessarily exactly the same item though... nearest equivalent)


----------



## roger mellie (16/6/06)

Sent an email off to the Beernut chap

Paraphrasing his reply

"We do ship to Australia but we have to use the US Postal Service because they make us fill out customs forms. It could take a long time. The cost depends on weight really. I think the 6.5 gallon conical is about 25 pounds so about $20 US dollars or so."

At USD130 for the budget (make your own stand) 6.5 US Gallon (5.4 Real Gallons) or USD170 for the 8 Gallon - I suggest if the freight added USD20 to that he would sell a few here.

Think a more realistic freight cost would be around USD90 -100 which pust the landed cost at over AUD300 more likely 400

Definitely in the "nice to have" basket - i think i will survive with my $20 Silverlock specials.

RM


----------



## sinkas (16/6/06)

yeh maybe mashmaster can come up with summat in a better price range.


----------



## darkhorse (16/6/06)

I would be in for one if it came at around $200 AUD.
which is the without stand price plus the $20USD freight.

But I agree that this freight cost may be optimistic for one off.

Maybe $100AUD for 4 would work for freight though?


----------



## danbeer (16/6/06)

Just had an idea...

has anyone tried to make one themselves from a regular plastic fermenter?

I'm curious if the stuff the're made of is malleable at a sensible temperature range so that they could be stretched over something pointy(conical) to re-shape the base.... Hmm...

Might be a project for the weekend if I can find my blowtorch.....


----------



## Doogiechap (16/6/06)

Roy from TWOC in WA is investigating getting some placcy ones made. It seems manufacturing costs are cheap but the moulds/ tooling before manufacture is very expensive. He has started stocking SS ones too but at $700 + for a 30L one I'll be sticking to my barrels and cubes for the time being


----------



## pb unleaded (16/6/06)

Here is a reply from g&g:



_"We have a plastic conical bottom fermenter called a v-vessel.

They cost $260 and they come with a bracket to mount onto something solid and then it hangs on the bracket.

You can see it if you follow this link: http://www.homebrewit.com/aisle/1190

There are other plastic conical fermenters available but it will be some time before we are likely to have them in stock to sell.

Please feel free to call us if you have more questions."_




> danbeer Posted Today, 01:56 PM
> 
> 
> Just had an idea...
> ...



I've been thinking about cutting the hole in the bottom of a fermenter and somehow installing a funnel in there.
Or just using a huge funnel on its own. How about that?

arthur


----------



## Jye (16/6/06)

danbeer said:


> Just had an idea...
> 
> has anyone tried to make one themselves from a regular plastic fermenter?
> 
> ...



I was just thinking this  

My thought was to use a pail (bottling bucket) without a tap and sit it on a piece of wood with a hole cut in it so that only the edge of the bucket is supported. Sit a mass in the centre of the bottom and slowly heat the inside of the bucket with a heat gun. The mass should then sag the bottom down until it hits the floor, about 30cm, now cool the bucket and hope the plastic isnt to thin :huh: 

Could be worth ago with a cheap pail.


----------



## poppa joe (16/6/06)

CRT Country stores(Nowra and a few other places)(or a store in the dairy industry type places)
have a plastic conical type feed bin 46 lt $70.00...Need to cut top off add taps seal the top again 
easier than cutting bucket.
Cheers
Pj


----------



## Crazy (18/6/06)

poppa joe said:


> CRT Country stores(Nowra and a few other places)(or a store in the dairy industry type places)
> have a plastic conical type feed bin 46 lt $70.00...Need to cut top off add taps seal the top again
> easier than cutting bucket.
> Cheers
> Pj




On this same track a lot of the boys making biodeisel are using conical foam marker tanks. On some of the pics on the net they look exactly the same as the fermenters just red. I have done a search on the net for sizes and prices but just keep coming up with round vessels and big tractors that are used to spray what ever they carry.

Reagrds derrick


----------



## goatherder (18/6/06)

Derrick said:


> On this same track a lot of the boys making biodeisel are using conical foam marker tanks. On some of the pics on the net they look exactly the same as the fermenters just red. I have done a search on the net for sizes and prices but just keep coming up with round vessels and big tractors that are used to spray what ever they carry.
> 
> Reagrds derrick



Good thinking. I wonder it these would be any good?

Conical Foam Marker Tanks


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (18/6/06)

I think Asher is one step ahead of us all on this one.


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (19/6/06)

well done Goatherder  I looked @ Hardi,Silvan,Croplands and a heap of other google s*$# and gave up knowing some clever AHBer would come up with the goods :beer: and thanks to Derrick as well for thinking outside the brew room.... 

:beer:


----------



## Lukes (19/6/06)

goatherder said:


> Derrick said:
> 
> 
> > On this same track a lot of the boys making biodeisel are using conical foam marker tanks. On some of the pics on the net they look exactly the same as the fermenters just red. I have done a search on the net for sizes and prices but just keep coming up with round vessels and big tractors that are used to spray what ever they carry.
> ...









Great find guy's,

One of these 100 ltr tanks at just under $300.00 would be great with a jacket.

Would just have to look at a racking elbow set-up and a few stainless valves.

Bulk Buy to the east coast ??


----------



## Asher (19/6/06)

CAT - BAG - OUT.....


----------



## Chilled (19/6/06)

I know this is not plastic but for those of you that can solder have a look at this...

Copper Conical

Chilled


----------



## T.D. (19/6/06)

Isn't copper a bad idea for fermenters?


----------



## Lukes (19/6/06)

Asher said:


> CAT - BAG - OUT.....




Asher,
Let us know how you go with these.

Luke


----------



## danbeer (19/6/06)

Lukes said:


> Great find guy's,
> 
> One of these 100 ltr tanks at just under $300.00 would be great with a jacket.
> 
> ...




I've asked, and the freight is pretty reasonable - $30 to Melb....


----------



## aspro (19/6/06)

danbeer said:


> Lukes said:
> 
> 
> > Great find guy's,
> ...




I think you would be better off going for the fatter one in the back ground what do you reckon


----------



## altstart (19/6/06)

:beer: 
Great thread guys
Insulate one of these mothers and fit a coil to pump cooling fluid through the wort. Food for thought. If it does not work I can always buy a diesel 4WD and go fishing on bio diesel.
:chug: Cheers Altstart


----------



## BigAl (19/6/06)

Beauty of these things is you can still take them out hose them out properly. Maybe not as pretty as a cylindro conical but a much more realistic price and the right sizing for me.

Rotomold is only open on weekdays, so still looking for a time to get out there and ask some questions. This one is Ashers baby. :beer:


----------



## big d (19/6/06)

Another reason im happy to be moving to W.A.Conical supply heaven


----------



## Crazy (19/6/06)

goatherder said:


> Derrick said:
> 
> 
> > On this same track a lot of the boys making biodeisel are using conical foam marker tanks. On some of the pics on the net they look exactly the same as the fermenters just red. I have done a search on the net for sizes and prices but just keep coming up with round vessels and big tractors that are used to spray what ever they carry.
> ...



Great find. I spent an hour or so looking for these and turned up zip. And price including postage is reasonable.

Derrick


----------



## BottleBitch (3/7/06)

Hi all, 

I fired off an email to Rotamolding about what kind of plastic these where made of and here is their reply.

"Yes the 60lt Cone bottom is made from food grade material LLDPE 
in a Natural colour
Regards
Troy Coulthard"

So a $245 for a 60lt tank, that doesnt seam to bad at all, and best of all it should fit in my fridge. and I have all ready thought of a use for my old 100lt fermenter, a CLT, just fill it with water and set the fridge temp to 12C and you have 100lt of CL to pump through your plate chiller in the warmer months, so you can get the collection temp down to a nice 16C, in the middle of a 40C summer day. not bad ha.(not that i would brew on a 40C day, more drinking than brewing wheather). :chug:


----------



## grabman (3/7/06)

Herbstoffe said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I fired off an email to Rotamolding about what kind of plastic these where made of and here is their reply.
> 
> ...



Has anyone tried one of these as yet?? Been looking for something like this for a while, had tried other outlets but not found tanks like this!

Cheers
\
Grab


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (4/7/06)

come on we need a guineapig on this ... Pistolpatch ?? 

:beer:


----------



## BottleBitch (4/7/06)

I have this Friday off, so I was thinking of going out to check them out, if i have the motovation that is. but I think that I may be lacking the funds to buy one, or if I do it will be Vegimite toasties of the rest of the week!


----------



## Lukes (3/8/06)

It's been a month so time to give this a bump.

Anyone in W.A. got one of these yet?

Luke


----------



## BottleBitch (13/8/06)

Still thinking about going down, I have a day RDO due next week, so I will have to go down with a friend, only thing is that i measured it up and its 5cm to wide for my frigde  

I talked about it with Roy and he says that he has something in the pipeline, but i guess he is like me, that is having heaps of other things to do, that get in the way of brewing  

and i have had an idea of using an old 50l keg and getting an S/S funnel welded onto the bottom and making that into a fermenter, just have to find the right size funnel, and should be pretty easy from there. :huh:


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (13/8/06)

There is a new pic in the Gallery of a plastic conical with a little yarn by : lookout ?? but I haven't read any or found any indepth topic or reply from him about its origin or usefullness.. ??
:beer:


----------



## dgraham9 (13/8/06)

Hey guys, 

I'm not sure if I'm missing the point here, but you can ship a plastic 30L conical from More Beer for about AU$192 (US$111 + $33 surface postage):

http://morebeer.com/product.html?product_id=16678

Of course this only helps blokes doing single batches.... :blink: 

cheers,

Dave


----------



## grabman (14/8/06)

What a groovy looking gadget that is !!! The V-vessel could find a home in many setups, if doing single batches that is!

Grab


----------



## lookout (14/8/06)

FNQ Bunyip said:


> There is a new pic in the Gallery of a plastic conical with a little yarn by : lookout ?? but I haven't read any or found any indepth topic or reply from him about its origin or usefullness.. ??
> :beer:


In relation to your question on the fermenter, I had a couple manufactured to test the concept. The photo is still in the shed waiting for me to rack it into my keg. Mark 1 that you can see only has a normal plastic tap on the bottom, I installed it by tapping the bottom of the vessel and screwing it in. At this stage I haven't installed a racking arm as I am going to try to drain out the yeast untill the flow clears then rack down. I have already pulled off around 500mm of yeast and it will work well for harvesting.

I had to compromise with the shape of the fermenter and it has a step leading into the cone section, although this simplified the design of the stand which is just some MDF with a hole cut in it. The problem is that some of the yeast will be trapped on the ledge created inside, although how bad this is I will soon know. The diamater at the bottom of the cone is also a little large for the small tap and will also result in some build up.

The top of the fermenter is currently closed with only a hole drilled for the airlock and a thermocouple, on mark 2 I have cut the top off and will either ferment with it open or some type of simple lid.


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (15/8/06)

Good on you Lookout .. keep us all posted on outcomes , and other proto types you build up, there is a lot of interest in the conical's ...

What ever happened to wortgames and his SS?? 

:beer:


----------



## warrenlw63 (15/8/06)

FNQ Bunyip said:


> What ever happened to wortgames and his SS??
> 
> :beer:



Majorca perhaps? h34r: 

Warren -


----------



## razz (15/8/06)

Lookout that looks a good setup. Please take this as constructive critisism from a fellow user of conicals. When you rack the sediment you may need to do it before you drop the temp down to clear the wort, I only say this because that bottom dump will tend to run very slowly when you are trying to rack at, say, 0 degrees compared to ambient temps.


----------



## lookout (15/8/06)

razz said:


> Lookout that looks a good setup. Please take this as constructive critisism from a fellow user of conicals. When you rack the sediment you may need to do it before you drop the temp down to clear the wort, I only say this because that bottom dump will tend to run very slowly when you are trying to rack at, say, 0 degrees compared to ambient temps.


Thanks Razz, the size of the tap doesn't help also, managed to rack the yeast off without too much problem although only slowly and the raking into the keg went well with a good clear flow. Very happy with the first run, some minor mods then a stout I think...


----------



## /// (15/8/06)

A MASTER brewer much wiser than I once said about cylindro's;

"Why? They are bloody awful!"

And as we ponder this, it is time for a beer made in a dish bottomed fermenter that has cleared out beautifully without the need for a 70 slant which increases the amount of beer wasted and if heaven forbid your using the tank as a uni tank, you are happy to leave your beer in contact with the yeast for too long with the expected gains defeated by loss - contact time with yeast is the thing a cylindro is proposed to prevent but infact perpetuates?

Man has survived for thousands of years without cylindro's, why ruin a good thing now? 

Crap i hope that didnot come over snippy and snipe as other craftbrewers take pleasure in... i just hate the idea...

rant off, beer tap on...


----------



## Weizguy (15/8/06)

Well, /// (is that how U pronounce it?)...

You really turned me off cylindro's.

But I assume that a S/S fermentor is OK, with a domed bottom perhaps?
I might see MHB about some of those S/S vessels he's putting together.
Hmm, maybe when I get some Strisselspalt...

No affiliation, no retaliation, but I do shop there.
My car has almost recovered from carrying all those BJCP guys in it to the shop, the other night. First time I've had the tyres scrape out on the 'guards, I'll tell ya.  

Seth out


----------

